# Winter im Garten



## Eva-Maria (13. Nov. 2011)

Es geht los.... der Winter hat angeklopft.
Der Teich hat das erste, hauchdünne Eis und der Garten eine bizarre Schönheit.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Winter im Garten*

Bei mir fröstelt es auch 

     

Mandy


----------



## Merkalli (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Winter im Garten*

Ole ole...
ich durfte heute zum ersten mal kratzen. Das Termometer im Auto erzält was von -1,5°C, und keine Handschuhe in der Tasche gehabt... Hab mit dem gedanken gespielt mir ein kleines Blockheizkraftwerk in den Garten zu bauen, damit ich im Winter meine Hütte am Teich Heizen und mit Warmen Wasser versorgen kann. ***
Gibts so was auch in klein? Die Idee dahinter finde ich super...


----------

